# Just picked up my new TLE!



## ModernPistolero (Mar 9, 2008)

It's hard to tell anything from just handling a gun at the gun shop. But when I got home I broke it down and lubed it per the manual with the supplied lubricant. I could tell right away once I got it apart that Kimber really pays attention to the details. I am so happy I went with the TLE over the Gold Cup. Now I'm kicking myself for not buying a Kimber sooner! I wanted to go right to the range, but it's raining and nasty out, so I did some dry fire practice at home instead. The trigger reset is going to take some getting used to as it's alot shorter to the reset on the Kimber vs. the Glock. Another thing I really like is that Kimber uses the hexagonal barrel profile like Glock does. I cannot wait to get on the range with this thing!


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Where are the ...

PICTURES?!?


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

I know that feeling !!!
The scary thing is that it shoots better than it feels. Very light recoil too. Similar to my 6" Smith with 38 spl loads.

Prepare for some $100 range sessions.


----------



## ModernPistolero (Mar 9, 2008)

*Pictures!*

Is there a thread on picture posting instruction on here?


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

ModernPistolero said:


> Is there a thread on picture posting instruction on here?


http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?p=112822#post112822

-Jeff-


----------

